# Vanilla Mod Patina



## Viper_SA (28/11/15)

The finish came off on my previous patina, and it didn't look that great anyway, so I decided to play a bit over the last week. Just had a fresh coat of polyurethane on these pics.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (28/11/15)

Ran out of polyurethane, and can't find any in Sasolburg now. Will just do the final finish next weekend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (28/11/15)

"Thou shalt not apply Spraymate clear lacquer over Rustoleum PU"...... Blistered the whole patina to hell 
Rework next weekend I suppose


----------



## Viper_SA (20/12/15)

So, after the previous two finishes not working out, I had some time yesterday to redo the patina, and finished with a different product this morning. Will leave well alone for at least two days to thoroughly dry, wet sand if needed and apply the final coat.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## blujeenz (20/12/15)

Viper_SA said:


> So, after the previous two finishes not working out, I had some time yesterday to redo the patina, and finished with a different product this morning. Will leave well alone for at least two days to thoroughly dry, wet sand if needed and apply the final coat.
> 
> View attachment 41457
> View attachment 41458
> ...


Thats the effect I was looking for on my brass tank mount, I got lots of dark brown patches instead, bleh!
Awesome job mate.


----------



## Viper_SA (20/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Thats the effect I was looking for on my brass tank mount, I got lots of dark brown patches instead, bleh!
> Awesome job mate.



Thanks @blujeenz, what did you use for yours?


----------



## blujeenz (20/12/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Thanks @blujeenz, what did you use for yours?


I used the #18 purple formula from scientific co: http://www.sciencecompany.com/Do-It-Yourself-Patina-Formulas-W12C672.aspx#index
Falkesalt with the pyramid crystal shape, glacial acetic acid and ammonia, just couldnt find sal ammoniac so left that out.


----------

